# Help us find this thief: Hitchhiking ride stole a travelers dog, backpack, and Banjo. Keep on the lo



## iamwhatiam (Jan 5, 2017)

Reposting this from Reddit/r/vagabond:



Attention: looking for a theif. My friend Jesse Carlson was in a hitchhiker ride in Georgia , when he took a piss at the gas station, they drove away with his dog, gear and banjo. Happened an hour ago. The guys name is Seth, he is 28, and has a tattoo of Texas and one of Florida on his face. He is from Florida. He is with his girlfriend Shannon 26 she is from Carolina. If you know any info please help.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
No other picture or description of the guy yet. Someone posted a link on reddit of a known thief with a Florida tattoo on his face, who may or may not be the suspect. Anyways, thought I'd post on here for you guys on the road to keep a lookout!


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 5, 2017)

So Seth has face tats? One of Florida and one of Texas...on his face?!

The Internet is mightier than the face tat, give up the dog and gear, boy.


----------



## ped (Jan 5, 2017)

for real. dont know how someone can steal a dog....then again they got face tats of FL and TX


----------



## todd (Jan 5, 2017)

im trying to imagine there being more then one person with a tat of texas and florida on their face


----------



## Applelatchun (Jan 5, 2017)

What a low life. I'd rather lose all my gear than my dog. I'll be on the lookout.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Jan 5, 2017)

Kim Chee said:


> So Seth has face tats? One of Florida and one of Texas...on his face?!
> The Internet is mightier than the face tat, give up the dog and gear, boy.





ped said:


> for real. dont know how someone can steal a dog....then again they got face tats of FL and TX





todd said:


> im trying to imagine there being more then one person with a tat of texas and florida on their face



I interpreted it as he has two state tattoos on his body, one of them being a tattoo of Florida on his face. But maybe he has texas on his face as well???? either way, you've got to be an idiot to do shit like that when you will be so easily recognized. I hope he gets a good beating for stealing someone's gear and dog...what a POS


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 5, 2017)

iamwhatiam said:


> I interpreted it as he has two state tattoos on his body, one of them being a tattoo of Florida on his face. But maybe he has texas on his face as well????



Good catch, I think you have it right.

I don't think people realize how unforgettable a face tat can be (especially something like a state).


----------



## 6bummin6it6 (Jan 5, 2017)

Wouldn't a florida tattoo kinda look like a penis? Why would anyone get a face tat that looks even remotely like a penis. Dickhead.


Seriously though, i hope things get returned and puppies are treated nicely. In what part of Georgia did this happen? 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J120A using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


----------



## Multifaceted (Jan 6, 2017)

This is why some people like to take pictures of the license plate (not obviously) before getting into a hitch. Sad that it has to be like this- wish we could just trust everyone.


----------



## Lial (Jan 6, 2017)

When I hear about people getting their dogs jacked it's just completely devastating. If someone did anything to my dog I would literally kill them. That's like kidnapping my child.


----------



## SEMICHRIST (Jan 7, 2017)

was the Florida tat over the eyebrow with the peninsula going down the side? if so I may know who this is.


----------



## SEMICHRIST (Jan 7, 2017)

scratch that ^^^^^^ 

after looking at some mugshots, hilariously enough this is somewhat common, possibly an ancestral marking of the Florida scumfuck tribe


----------



## ThatGirl77 (Jan 8, 2017)

The victim is a friend of mine. They left him in delongha Georgia. I'm not sure that's how it's spelled. I really hope someone find his dog and gear.


----------



## VernonVernon (Feb 19, 2017)

Man, that's terrible. Give more specific details. Which way they were headed... what kind of car. ..color of car... that's pretty lame.


----------



## rambleON (Mar 3, 2017)

I saw a man with a Fl face tat a couple weeks ago at Millersylvania State Park here in WA-the guy and gal were really methy redneck and were driving a really beat up truck with the top kinda smashed in with an old pickup camper that had the back door kinda swinging around freely as they went down the road - the camper was full of shit jammed in and piled up from the door forward-- they stopped to checkout the camp ground but after i spoke with them they left cause i'm thinkung they are on the run - had expired FL plates on the truck


----------

